# Can a dealership update a Camaro PDIM?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd return the PDIM you purchased as being dead on delivery. Also, the Bluetooth PDIM has a Bluetooth symbol on the case. If this one doesn't have a Bluetooth emblem then it won't have the hardware needed to drive a Bluetooth radio.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree with obermd's post. I don't see this ever working in your Cruze.


----------



## ALT0153 (Apr 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'd return the PDIM you purchased as being dead on delivery. Also, the Bluetooth PDIM has a Bluetooth symbol on the case. If this one doesn't have a Bluetooth emblem then it won't have the hardware needed to drive a Bluetooth radio.


Yes it's got the Bluetooth logo on it:











ChevyMgr said:


> I agree with obermd's post. I don't see this ever working in your Cruze.


It works exactly like the factory PDIM I had in it. I have it installed right now and I don't notice any difference.

I want the added A2DP feature for music.
The main forum topic to do this uses a Camaro PDIM
In that and other forums the part numbers that seem to have worked are:
22797218, 22872777 and 20893388

I just got one that must have older CC/CE

Can this module (not returnable) be updated to the DX/DX version(s) that at least one other PDIM with this same part number has?


----------



## ALT0153 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just an update. I was in the process of installing my new Bluetooth mini ODBII module when the radio prompted me to configure a bluetooth audio device. I paired my phone with "GMusicConnect" and now I can stream my music! I had to re-pair my phone call/receiving function in the phone settings but all is working as I wanted them to. No need to update the PDIM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations. I wonder if it was your phone that was having issues.


----------

